# How to change EOI with updated IELTS result and transfer EOI 489 to 190 visa



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi guys, need advice regarding change of IELTS result. IELTS Score have been changed after re-valuation of exam but already submitted EOI with the original result & applied for SS under 489 visa. But as my result been increased i want to update my EOI. Need to know how I can update my EOI with my new result. Also I need to change my EOI from 489 to 190, what should I do??? Anyone having similar experience or any idea how to change those things??? Any feedback will be highly appreciate.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

I pretty sure you need to wait for your invitation for 489, then wait 60 days until it expires.

Then apply for SS for 190 and go from there.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> I pretty sure you need to wait for your invitation for 489, then wait 60 days until it expires.
> 
> Then apply for SS for 190 and go from there.


Mate, I'm not sure your information is correct. As because even if, I don't change 489 to 190, I'm pretty sure there are scope for EOI updates. Secondly, I applied for SS 489 just a few days back & state still have not proceed with my 489 application. so my EOI is not frozen & I should able to make those changes. Just haven't able to figure it out yet. Thanks anyway.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Mate, I'm not sure your information is correct. As because even if, I don't change 489 to 190, I'm pretty sure there are scope for EOI updates. Secondly, I applied for SS 489 just a few days back & state still have not proceed with my 489 application. so my EOI is not frozen & I should able to make those changes. Just haven't able to figure it out yet. Thanks anyway.


@tanbd: Hey I am in the same situation like you mate. Were you able to lodge another EOI for 190 or withdraw 489 after lodging it? Can we lodge multiple EOIs for 489 and 190 resp ?


----------

